# Pray for MC and Family



## Bonito

Pray for Master Cylinder, his Mother and family and friends. Pray for them to have peace and comfort in the passing of MC's Grandmother. MC is part of our family. Let's remember him in our prayers.


----------



## grandpa cracker

Will do.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

Prayers sent-


----------



## catchysumfishy

As he would also do for everyone of Us...Prayers are sent and will continue!


----------



## Reel Time

Prayers sent for the mastercylinder family. May God give them strength and peace to endure these tough days ahead.
RT


----------



## small bites

Prayers sent to you and your family MC. 

sb:


----------



## RAYSOR

Prayers also sent to you MC and your family.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Prayers and condolences for you and the family MC


----------



## kdubya

Condolences to you and your family Bruce.

God Bless




Kelly


----------



## 007

Call me if you need anything Bruce....


----------



## driftfish20

Prayers sent! May god be with you during your time of sorrow. Your friends certainly are as well.

God Bless!

drift


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Prayers Sent


----------



## spotsndots

prayers sent


----------



## 100% Texan

Prayers sent


----------



## Harbormaster

Sorry to hear this Bruce!


----------



## kim e cooper

Prayers up for you MC and family.GOD BLESS


----------



## Privateer

Prayers and friendship


----------



## boom!

Hang in there buddy. Call if you need anything.


----------



## mastercylinder60

thanks guys. i really appreciate the sentiments.


----------



## SargentfishR

prayers going up.


----------



## Gator gar

Prayer sent for you and your family. Please let me know if I can help you out in any way possible.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

prayers and thoughts are with you, MC


----------



## RC's Mom

Thoughts to you, Bruce.

Darlene


----------



## cncman

Sorry to hear that buddy.


----------



## pg542

thoughts and prayers are with you in these tough times,,,,


----------



## activescrape

Prayers for comfort and peace of mind Bruce.


----------



## CajunBob

Prayers sent I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## V-Bottom

From our family to yours MC, condolences sent......


----------



## Sunbeam

A prayer sent to ask for comfort and peace.


----------



## jfoster

Done


----------



## Tortuga

Sincere condolences, Bruce.......

jim


----------



## 24Buds

sorry MC. Let us know if we can do anything


----------



## wil.k

Prayer sent


----------



## troutredfish

Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## JDM1967

My prayers are with MC and his family.


----------



## Sandollr's sis

My sincere condolences Bruce!


----------



## jrw

*Prayer*

Prayer for the family. Amen


----------



## portalto

My deepest sympathies Bruce. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Livininlogs

Prayers sent


----------



## Timemachine

The passing of a generation. We will be praying for your family.


----------



## capt. david

my wife and i send our condolences. may god comfort you and your family. david and irene


----------



## RogerB

Bruce,
My prayers to you and your family.


----------



## TUNNEL HAND

Condolences to you and your family, MC.
Ron


----------



## Reef Dawg

Prayers goin' up for MC and family.


----------



## txgirl1722

Prayers going up! God Bless!


----------



## OLD-AG

Condolences and prayers for you and the family.


----------



## Bretticu$

God Bless your family MC. Prayers sent....


----------



## REELING 65

Prayers sent


----------



## Tight Knot

Prayers going up.
T.K.


----------



## WestEndAngler

Bruce, your in our prayers.


----------



## fender bender

Prayers sent for the mastercylinder family,God Bless.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Sorry for your loss Bruce. Prayers have been lifted up as I pray for a peace that passes all understanding.


----------



## Blue02

Prayers sent to the entire family.


----------



## Hooked Up

Count on it! God bless ya Amigo. You have my number and it's on 24/7. Love ya Bro, Guy


----------



## BigRoo

My sincere condolences MC.....


----------



## garybryan

Prayers sent.


----------



## BretE

Sorry for your loss MC.....


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Prayers for you and your family, Bruce.


----------



## jimk

Prayers sent for MC and family.


----------



## oc48

God be with you and your family during this time.


----------



## Titus Bass

Prayers sent to you and your family, My friend.....


----------



## h.f.d.firedog

Prayer sent. God bless -- MC and family.


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Prayers for you and the family MC. God Bless.


----------



## Aces Full

Prayers going up. God Bless!


----------



## fish and grin

prayers for the MC family


----------



## State_Vet

Prayers sent


----------



## mastercylinder60

thanks again everyone. i really do appreciate everyone's kind words and prayers.


----------



## coachlaw

Condolences and prayers to you and your family Bruce. I lost my Granny last week. It's never easy.


----------



## Fuelin

Prayers for you and yours buddy...


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Condolences Bro...


----------



## Trouthunter

Done.

TH


----------



## justin-credible1982

PRAYERS SENT


----------



## patwilson

Prayers sent.................><((((@>


----------



## aggiemulletboy

I'll be praying for you and your family MC.


----------



## Son Of Grandpa Cracker

*sure will*

MC and family are in my and families prayers. I'm very sorry to hear about his loss.


----------

